# Base Filtering Engine Service can't start



## SuperSuperUniqueName (Apr 30, 2019)

Windows firewall will not start due to Base Filtering Engine Service(BFE). When I try to start BFE, it says
Error 1083: The executable program that this service is configured to run in does not implement the service. How can I fix this?!!

Windows 10 Home 10.0.17763 Build 17763


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Here's a site that has a procedure to fix it. See if it works: https://www.winhelponline.com/blog/base-filtering-engine-bfe-error-1083-windows/


----------

